# ya think 600lbs is enough??



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Just put 600lbs worth of tube sand between wheel wells and tailgate. Think its enough? Truck=2007 F250 Crewcab shortbox 5.4 gasser w/8'2Vxt. thanks for your thoughts.:salute:


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

should be good


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes perfect amount of weight. Thats how much i have in my truck


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I think 600lbs is plenty for that combination


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

*f250 diesel crew cab*

i have just about the same set up 8'4" sno way v blade crew cab short box 2006 f250 with 6000 lbs front springs with the 6.0l diesel how much for ballast i was thinking 650-700 first year plowing with this truck


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

treesnsnow;1381600 said:


> i have just about the same set up 8'4" sno way v blade crew cab short box 2006 f250 with 6000 lbs front springs with the 6.0l diesel how much for ballast i was thinking 650-700 first year plowing with this truck


600 should be adequate for your setup


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's the same weight I have had in mine the last several years and its worked perfectly, even in 30"+ and breaking open unplowed roads. This year I've added a spreader, but no pushable events yet to see how the added weight handles.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

ive got a plastic pallet with a sheet of plywood and a big truck tire filled with sand for my truck, slide it in with forks and take it out when your done without shoveling


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Should be plenty with a small plow and lightweight engine.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

DOH!!!!! That hurts a little.....:crying:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

kurtandshan;1392065 said:


> DOH!!!!! That hurts a little.....:crying:


I was just kiddin ya a little man :laughing:


----------



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

For the last 4 seasons i have been using the Shur Trax in the bed of my pick up and it works great! You can leave it in all winter or take it in and out. It is made so it can freeze, i throw a sheet of 1/4 plywood over the top of it so i can still throw stuff in the bed without having any problems.

www.shurtrax.com


----------

